# Alutech fanes 4.0 ,5.0 und 6.0 unterschiede



## lut_we (17. Juli 2018)

Was ist der genaue unterschied und welches findet ihr am besten


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Juli 2018)

EDIT: Ich werde diesen Post auf Zuruf weiter anpassen.

4.0 nicht wirklich für 27,5" tauglich. Vergessen.

5.0 ist 27,5" only. Kompatibel mit Metric und non-Metric Dämpfer.
Nur mit einem Teibun 2.0 Druckstrebe hinten Carbon drin und damit ~500 g leichter.
Dann aber kein Boost mehr!

6.0 hat minimal mehr Reach und Stack als die 5.0 (also "moderner"). Es ist weniger als 1 cm mehr Reach! Ein ganz kleines bisschen flacher vorne.
Der Hinterbau ist jetzt für das Sondermodell komplett Carbon, was ~600 g bringt. Jetzt komplett Boost. Hoffentlich genug Platz für dicke Reifen/Plus.
Und die Kiste gibt es wieder in geilen Eloxalfarben!

Aus meiner Sicht:

Wer eine 5.0 hat, braucht keine 6.0, außer er will 600 g sparen oder das neue Design/Farben.
Für jemand der neu kauft: Alles eine Frage was für einen Preis JÜ ausruft und wie er die 5.0 günstiger macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomster1980 (19. Juli 2018)

Vielleicht ganz kurz nur, eine ausführliche Beschreibung folgt natürlich:

Der Carbonhinterbau wird nur bei der F6 Rayeta verbaut. (Auch hier nur ganz kurz stichpunktartig: -Fanes Sage -> Kriegerprinzessin Dolasilla hat eine Krone/sucht eine Krone -> Krone heißt Rayeta der Sage nach, je nachdem wer die Sage erzählt)
Deswegen Fanes Rayeta: Carbonhinterbau, Anbauteile aus dem obersten Regal (Fox), E13 Carbonlaufräder..

Die Trailready- und Raceready-Varianten werden mit dem bewährten Aluhinterbau ausgeliefert. Der Dämpferbock bleibt weiterhin geschraubt, so dass dieser "'Zukunftsstandartsicher" bleibt und ggf. non-metric verbaut werden "könnte". Getestet wurde das bisher nicht, weil wir das erst einmal auch nicht anbieten werden. Die Ausstattungen sind fixiert und laufen gerade durch die Kalkulation, Preise und Vorbestellbarkeit in ca. 1-2 Wochen. Neu sind auch die fixierten Farben zu den Varianten, ein Customvariante wird es geben (Aufpreispflichtig). Dazu werden wir auch noch einmal ausführlich in der Folge Stellung nehmen.

Die Geokorrekturen sind tatsächlich nur kosmetischer Natur, große Änderungen waren von Anfang an ausgeschlossen. F5 funktioniert(e) tadellos.

Insgesamt bin ich bei Dir, F6 moderner zu machen war der Plan. Über das Design brauchen wir nicht reden, ich kann nicht mehr zählen wie oft ich auf EuroBike und Glemmride sagen musste: Nein, kein Carbon, Alu! 

Jetzt ist aber vorerst Schluss mit Insiderinfos..


----------



## COLKURTZ (23. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist doch schon mindestens eine Woche um, oder? 

Tom, macht ihr dann auch was an den Preisen der 5.0? Es wäre doch durchaus freundlich, potentiellen Kunden einen Wink zu geben.

Ich für meinen Teil sage, dass mir die alte 5.0, oder auch die neue Tofane 2.0, von der Formensprache mehr zusagen. Da ich eh nie genügend Radl haben kann, bin ich echt am überlegen, mir noch eine Fanes 5.0 (neu, oder auch gebraucht) aufzubauen.

Edit: Ein Bildchen der 6.0 ist zu sehen auf der ersten Seite der Homepage...


----------



## Tomster1980 (30. Juli 2018)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Jetzt ist doch schon mindestens eine Woche um, oder?
> 
> Tom, macht ihr dann auch was an den Preisen der 5.0? Es wäre doch durchaus freundlich, potentiellen Kunden einen Wink zu geben.
> 
> ...



Vorerst nicht, nein. Das 5.0 ist ja im Moment das aktuelle, lieferbare Modell.


----------



## COLKURTZ (26. September 2018)

Eigentlich ärgere ich mich ja über die Kommentare "viel zu teuer" , da ich ja ein Fan bin von Alutech. Aber eigentlich geht Ihr bei Alutech schon mächtig ran mit den Preisen bei der 6.0! Bei der Fanes 5.0  seid ihr mal nach einiger Zeit deutlich runter gegangen mit dem Rahmenpreis - vielleicht war das aber auch schlichtweg möglich (baugleiche Hauptrahmen machen Stückzahl), und auch nötig (eure Kalkulation, eure Verkaufszahlen).

Ich bin Selbstaufbauer.  Die 1800 für den Rahmen einer Fanes 6.0 sehen erstmal noch erträglich aus. Wenn ich aber meine Wünsche verwirklichen wollte, und nur den Carbon Hinterbau und den normalen RS Dämpfer draufpacke, dann musste ich bei zweisiebenirgendwasoderso fürs Rahmenset..... schon schlucken! 
Da würde sich wohl am ehesten die günstigste Trail Ready Version anbieten für den Selbstaufbauer- für mich wäre die Variante bis auf den Laufradsatz und die NX 12 (müsste man mal schauen, wie diese neue Schaltung sich schlägt in den nächsten Monaten...) schon ganz brauchbar. Oder halt Trail Ready kaufen, komplett strippen und die Teile verscherbeln (was aber ein Verkaufsrisiko darstellt) - und dann nach den eigenen Wünschen aufbauen. Das ist dann die Kalkulation des Kunden. Ergebnis offen. Naja, und jedenfalls...

Wünschen tue ich es euch: Ich hoffe, eure Kalkulation geht auf.


----------



## Flo_aus_LA (2. Oktober 2018)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich werde diesen Post auf Zuruf weiter anpassen.
> 
> 4.0 nicht wirklich für 27,5" tauglich. Vergessen.
> .



Darf ich fragen warum? Hab mein 3.0 nachdem laufräder und gabel kaputt waren auf 27,5 umgaubt und war jetzt eigtl recht zufrieden die letzten 3 wochen in Laax, Livigno, finale usw. Bin aber auch recht neuling im MTB business. Fahrrad lief aber sehr kontrolliert und schnell.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Oktober 2018)

Tretlager kommt recht hoch. Kann man mögen. Viele mögen es nicht.


----------



## Flo_aus_LA (10. Oktober 2018)

ja da hast recht . hatte aber damit wenig probleme. War sogar ab und an froh um mein hohes tretlager^^


----------



## fritzlmofred (10. Mai 2021)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Tretlager kommt recht hoch. Kann man mögen. Viele mögen es nicht.


Hi Holger, wie darf ich das verstehen: das 4.0er war noch eher auf 26" ausgelegt und erst ab dem 5.0er ist Alutech voll und ganz auf den 27.5" Zug aufgesprungen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Mai 2021)

Deswegen. Beim 5.0 wurde das Tretlager in Bezug auf die 4.0 abgesenkt, da ja 27,5" (größere Räder).

Wenn du nun in einer 4.0er 27,5" fährst wird dein Tretlager entsprechend höher sein als bei 26".

Ob Dir das gefällt, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzlmofred (10. Mai 2021)

Danke Dir für die schnelle Antwort. War nur verwundert, da recht viele 4.0er, die gerade zum Verkauf stehen, auf 27.5" aufbauen. Ich bin noch Oldschool und habe nur 26" Kram im Keller, wußte aber nur vom Sennes, dass hier 26" möglich ist.


----------

